# Jo Malone



## Tessigrl (Aug 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried these perfumes and if so which did you love????


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2005)

omg!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  bows down to jo malone! i LOVE her stuff.. i'm a big time jo malone ho... my faves are:

orange blossom 
vintage gardenia
french lime blossom
grapefruit
verbenas of provence..

what i love is that u can layer different scents within the line to get a unique fragrance, i.e i love to wear vintage gardenia body creme with orange blossom cologne... her stuff is just YUMMY! her candles rock too!!!
i also love the shower gels and body cremes.. decadent!! the body cream is so rich!!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW, thanks so much. I went into her store over the weekend in Las Vegas and I tried the Orange Blossom and the French Lime Blossom and they smelled so delicious, but I walked out overwhelmed at all the scents, now I am trying to decide what to get. They all smelled so good, it is so hard to decide, I wish I could get samples of all of them.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 9, 2005)

Well I went on ebay and bought some sample bottles of Orange Blossom, French Lime Blossom and Honeysuckle & Jasmine, I can't wait to get them


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2005)

oooh!!!  congrats on your purchases! u will love them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i am addicted to her fragrances... they're pricey, but worth it imho! AND DOESN'T the vegas store rock! imost of her stores are set up like that, where u can play with everything and test whatever u want.. i was just there in june and of coures stocked up


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes I love the way the Vegas store is, the lady was so nice and let me walk around and try everything. All of the stores at the Wynn are amazing, I wish I had enough money to purchase lots of goodies, but of course I was only saving for MAC


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2005)

OMG The Wynn ROCKS!! what a gorgeous hotel!!! aahhhhh! We stayed at the Venetian this time, but I told my hubby next time we're staying there!!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh ya, I wish I could stay there. I would love to see the rooms. We stayed at Bellagio a few months ago and it was so gorgeous!!! We try to stay in a different hotel everytime and just work our way down the strip, I love that place.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 22, 2005)

So I got my perfume samples today and they are the best. They came in big roll on bottles so I have lots of perfume for a while. I'm going to have to try some of the other scents soon.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2005)

YAAAAY! aren't they delish tho??????? *swoons*   congrats sweetie =)


----------



## beautycool (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi ladies I love jo malone and have just got a few bits considering I have never bought anything Jo malone till 2014 lol x


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 23, 2015)

French lime blossom sounds divine...


----------

